# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Что делает душа ?

## serg

Я - это Душа.
Душа расположена в теле.

Я нарушаю принципы - кофе, мясо,, наркота и масса всего (это например).

Вопрос - так это все делает Душа , которая в моем теле ?

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

вы видели современные японские игрушки-роботы? или совсем примитивная игрушка - заводная машинка, которая, ударившись о препятствие, пытается объехать его..

душа погружена в забвение. но идеальная конструкция действует на автопилоте, согласно правилам материального мира.
ложное эго ("вывернутый" слепок изначального сознания живого существа, сознания Кришны), разум, ум - вот та программа-автопилот, которая управляет грубым телом, находя предпосылки действий на самом тонком поле, поле сознания материального бытия, читте, своего рода "коллективном бессознательном". (;

----------


## serg

Спасибо за ответ.
Однако не понял - каков-же ответ на мой вопрос.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Я - это Душа.
> Душа расположена в теле.
> 
> Я нарушаю принципы - кофе, мясо,, наркота и масса всего (это например).
> 
> Вопрос - так это все делает Душа , которая в моем теле ?


Душа отдает себя во власть Майи - иллюзорной энергии Господа, и с этого момента, находится под влиянием иллюзии, отождествляя себя с материей, к которой не имеет никакой отношения в действительности.  

Это можно сравнить с компьютерными играми, но гораздо более совершенными и захватывающими, когда душа полностью вживается в образ персонажа игры. Изначальное чистое сознание души преломляется через различные материальные оболочки и воспринимает себя в рамках текущего "персонажа" (тела) выданного ей для данной игровой сессии. 

В действительности, сама душа ничего не длеает в этом мире, от нее просто исходит энергия желания находиться в материальной иллюзии, все остальное выполняется материальной энергией.

При этом, под воздействием иллюзии, душа считает, что это ее желания, хотя в действительности эти желания продиктованы телом и умом, строго говоря, действие души заключается только в отождествлении себя с материей. В желании играть в эту игру в независимого наслаждающегося.

----------


## Aniruddha das

бхагавад-гита 3.27

 пракритех крийаманани
гунаих кармани сарвашах
 аханкара-вимудхатма
картахам ити манйате

 пракритех - материальной природы; крийаманани - совершаемые; гунаих - гунами; кармани - действия; сарвашах - по-всякому; аханкара-вимудха - введенная в заблуждение ложным эго; атма - вечная душа; карта - совершающая действия; ахам - я; ити - так; манйате - думает.

 введенная в заблуждение ложным эго, обусловленная душа считает себя совершающей действия, которые на самом деле совершают три гуны материальной природы.

 комментaрий: когда два человека, один из которых обладает сознанием кришны, а другой - материальным сознанием, выполняют одинаковую работу, может показаться, что они находятся в равном положении, но на самом деле между ними огромная разница. человек с материальным сознанием находится под влиянием ложного эго, которое заставляет его думать, что он сам совершает все свои действия. он не сознает, что его тело - это механизм, созданный материальной природой, которая действует под надзором верховного господа, и не понимает, что в конечном счете находится во власти кришны. под влиянием ложного эго такой человек считает себя независимым в своих действиях, что лишь свидетельствует о его невежестве. он не знает, что его грубое и тонкое тело созданы материальной природой по воле верховной личности бога и потому должны быть заняты служением кришне, то есть деятельностью в сознании кришны. этот невежда забыл, что верховного господа называют хришикешей, повелителем чувств материального тела. такой человек долго использовал свои чувства не по назначению, ища чувственных удовольствий, поэтому он оказался во власти ложного эго, которое заставляет его забыть свои вечные отношения с кришной.

----------


## Николай108

> Вопрос - так это все делает Душа , которая в моем теле ?


Да, можно сказать и что душа делает это - именно поэтому она и продолжает оставаться привязанной к материальному существованию.

----------


## serg

Aniruddha das, вы объяснили так:
"Душа отдает себя во власть Майи - иллюзорной энергии Господа, и с этого момента, находится под влиянием иллюзии, отождествляя себя с материей, к которой не имеет никакой отношения в действительности. "

когда больно телу - больно и душе ?   Т.е - причинив боль телу, то причиняешь боль и душе... Так ?

Тогда совсем непонятно:
Преданные так-же , как  остальные люди, - болеют, в том числе и раком (мучения).
Причем это касается и тех преданных, которые всем сердцем занимались проповедью.

Это что, награда такая для них - мучения и болезни от Кришны ??

----------


## vijitatma das

> когда больно телу - больно и душе ?   Т.е - причинив боль телу, то причиняешь боль и душе... Так ?


Не совсем. Боль испытывает материальное тело. Но душа, поскольку она отождествляет себя с телом, думает, что больно ЕЙ. На самом деле душе не может быть больно, и говорить, что она испытывает боль - не совсем правильно. Душа испытывает _скорбь_ и отсутствие естественной для нее ананды.



> Это что, награда такая для них - мучения и болезни от Кришны ??


Госвами Махарадж когда-то давал семинар из пяти лекций, посвященных наставлениям Бхишмадевы из первой песни "Бхагаватам". Семинар называется "Почему Кришна посылает преданным страдания". Отличный семинар! Обязательно послушайте. Если в двух словах, вывод таков: страдания чистого преданного - это одна из форм его отношений с Кришной. И, будучи таковым, страдание для преданного становится источником радости и счастья.

----------


## Николай108

> На самом деле душе не может быть больно, и говорить, что она испытывает боль - не совсем правильно.


 Это не вайшнавская философия, и Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур очень жёстко говорил на эту тему.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Это не вайшнавская философия, и Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур очень жёстко говорил на эту тему.


 Поцитируйте, пожалуйста.

----------


## Николай108

"если кто-то говорит, что всё едино и страдания - это иллюзия, то надо бить башмаком такого человека, пока он не поменяет свою точку зрения".

----------


## vijitatma das

> "если кто-то говорит, что всё едино и страдания - это иллюзия, то надо бить башмаком такого человека, пока он не поменяет свою точку зрения".


Ну здрасте, приехали... Где я говорил, что "страдания - это иллюзия"? Иллюзия - это боль. А страдание (=скорбь) от переживания этой боли вполне реальны. Об этом Шрила Прабхупада пишет в комментариях к пятой песни:

*Но, хотя сами по себе подобные явления материального мира нереальны, мы видим и знаем по опыту, что они оказывают на нас и на других вполне реальное воздействие. Стало быть, хотя материальная деятельность преходяща, это не значит, что ее вообще не существует.*
_КОММЕНТАРИЙ:_ В этом стихе отвлеченная, умозрительная философия майявади сопоставляется с реалистической философией вайшнавов. Философы- майявади называют материальный мир несуществующим, но философы-вайшнавы не соглашаются с ними. Они знают, что, хотя этот мир преходящ, он реально существует. Например, то, что мы видим во сне, конечно же, нельзя назвать нашей реальной жизнью, однако, если нам снятся кошмары, это оказывает на нас вполне реальное воздействие. Подобно этому, в реальности душа не устает, но если она находится во власти иллюзорных, телесных представлений, то все, что происходит с ее телом, влияет на нее, так же как на спящего влияют его сны. Спящий человек не может избежать того, что происходит с ним во сне, и точно так же обусловленная душа вынуждена страдать из- за своей иллюзии, которая подобна сну.

----------


## Николай108

> ... На самом деле душе не может быть больно....


и


> ...Шрила Прабхупада пишет в комментариях к пятой песни: "[I]КОММЕНТАРИЙ: ... если она (душа) находится во власти иллюзорных, телесных представлений, то все, что происходит с ее телом, *влияет на нее*, так же как на спящего влияют его сны. Спящий человек не может избежать того, что происходит с ним во сне, и точно так же *обусловленная душа вынуждена страдать* из- за своей иллюзии, которая подобна сну.


Так-что душе может быть больно ((

----------


## vijitatma das

"Боль" и "страдание" - разные вещи. "Страдание" по отношение к душе - это именно "переживание".

----------


## Николай108

> "Боль" и "страдание" - разные вещи. "Страдание" по отношение к душе - это именно "переживание".


Ну это уже Ваше толкование (против чего я и не против).

----------


## Кирилл дас

Нитьянанда Прана прабху в лекции, ссылаясь на тексты Гиты и Бхагаватам, указал на то, что фактически единственное, что душа делает в материальном мире - это выбирает между гунами (проявляя способность желать), а тело далее уже действует само. Душа при этом просто наблюдает.

Душа когда-то давно выбрала гуну невежества, захотела развлечься, а тело по инерции до сих пор нарушает принципы. Если теперь начать очищать себя, то это и будет проявлением активности души (желание сменить гуны). Я так понял смысл той лекции.

----------


## serg

Так кто-то внятно(со сылкой на источник) может сказать
Душа может страдать ?
и
Может-ли источником старданий души быть страдания, переносимые физическим телом ?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

БГ 2.14 "О сын Кунти, счастье и горе приходят и уходят, сменяя друг друга, как зима и лето. Они возникают от соприкосновения чувств с объектами восприятия, о потомок Бхараты, поэтому нужно научиться терпеливо переносить их, оставаясь невозмутимым."
То есть, счастье и горе всегда возникают от соприкосновения чувств с объектами восприятия, а значит, находятся в чувствах и уме, но не в душе. Душа по своей природе сат-чит-ананда, то есть вечно счастлива.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> То есть, счастье и горе всегда возникают от соприкосновения чувств с объектами восприятия, а значит, находятся в чувствах и уме, но не в душе. Душа по своей природе сат-чит-ананда, то есть вечно счастлива.


Какой-то буддийский подход  :smilies:  Разве бывают ум и чувства без души?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Так кто-то внятно(со сылкой на источник) может сказать
> Душа может страдать ?
> и
> Может-ли источником старданий души быть страдания, переносимые физическим телом ?


ссылка на источник:



> *Но, хотя сами по себе подобные явления материального мира нереальны, мы видим и знаем по опыту, что они оказывают на нас и на других вполне реальное воздействие. Стало быть, хотя материальная деятельность преходяща, это не значит, что ее вообще не существует.*
> _КОММЕНТАРИЙ:_ В этом стихе отвлеченная, умозрительная философия майявади сопоставляется с реалистической философией вайшнавов. Философы- майявади называют материальный мир несуществующим, но философы-вайшнавы не соглашаются с ними. Они знают, что, хотя этот мир преходящ, он реально существует. Например, то, что мы видим во сне, конечно же, нельзя назвать нашей реальной жизнью, однако, если нам снятся кошмары, это *оказывает на нас вполне реальное воздействие.* Подобно этому, в реальности душа не устает, но если она находится во власти иллюзорных, телесных представлений, то *все, что происходит с ее телом, влияет на нее*, так же как на спящего влияют его сны. Спящий человек не может избежать того, что происходит с ним во сне, и точно так же обусловленная душа вынуждена *страдать* из- за своей иллюзии, которая подобна сну.


ответ на 1-й вопрос:  да
ответ на 2-й вопрос: да

----------


## Евгений

Пожалуйста опровергните или подтвердите это высказывание. Читал статью, кажется это была газета "Золотой Век", про адские планеты и все "приключения" которые там испытывает душа. Так вот в этой статье говорилось для чего вообще нужны эти ужасные пытки которым подвергнуты грешники, это на самом деле очень больно ведь тонкое тело можно убивать не один раз. Дело в том что испытывая боль сознание съужается и допустим если в ад попал человек, а у человека довольно развитое сознание, то задача съузить его сознание до какой то простейшей формы жизни: травинки, муравья и т.п. И в дальнейшем эта душа снова попадает на землю, ей дается новая возможность развиваться.

----------


## serg

с одной стороны услышал, что : "... то есть, счастье и горе всегда возникают от соприкосновения чувств с объектами восприятия, а значит, находятся в чувствах и уме, но не в душе. душа по своей природе сат-чит-ананда, то есть вечно счастлива. .."   [ душа не страдает, когда страдает тело физическое ]

с другой стороны услышал, что : ".....шрила прабхупада пишет в комментариях к пятой песни: "[i]комментарий: ... если она (душа) находится во власти иллюзорных, телесных представлений, то все, что происходит с ее телом, влияет на нее, так же как на спящего влияют его сны. спящий человек не может избежать того, что происходит с ним во сне, и точно так же обусловленная душа вынуждена страдать из- за своей иллюзии, которая подобна сну..."  [ душа страдает, когда страдает тело физическое ]

если я верно панимаю - оба эти ответа базируются на цитатах из книг...... ;(

----------


## Aniruddha das

> с одной стороны услышал, что : "... то есть, счастье и горе всегда возникают от соприкосновения чувств с объектами восприятия, а значит, находятся в чувствах и уме, но не в душе. душа по своей природе сат-чит-ананда, то есть вечно счастлива. .."   [ душа не страдает, когда страдает тело физическое ]
> 
> с другой стороны услышал, что : ".....шрила прабхупада пишет в комментариях к пятой песни: "[i]комментарий: ... если она (душа) находится во власти иллюзорных, телесных представлений, то все, что происходит с ее телом, влияет на нее, так же как на спящего влияют его сны. спящий человек не может избежать того, что происходит с ним во сне, и точно так же обусловленная душа вынуждена страдать из- за своей иллюзии, которая подобна сну..."  [ душа страдает, когда страдает тело физическое ]
> 
> если я верно панимаю - оба эти ответа базируются на цитатах из книг...... ;(


А противоречий-то нет. :smilies:  Душа не страдает, душе только кажется, что она страдает. Неужели не понятно? Нам вообще только кажется, что мы упали в материальный мир. Это иллюзия. Мы всегда с Кришной. Просто сейчас нам кажется, что мы в Майе.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Исчерпывающий ответ Шрилы Прабхупады на тему падения души:

Падение души

В этой лекции Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что на самом деле наше место — в духовном мире, с Кришной, а то ужасное состояние, в котором мы оказались в материальном мире, мы создали сами, подобно тому как но сне в уме человека порой могут возникать страшные картины. Отвечая на наше желание, Кришна дал нам возможность забыть о Нем (апрель 1972 года, Токио).

шри-шука увача атма-майам рте раджан
парасйанубхаватманах на гхатетартха-самбандхах
свапна-драштур иванджаса

«Шри Шукадева Госвами сказал: О царь, если бы не влияние энергии Верховной Личности Бога, зачем было бы душе, обладающей чистым сознанием, связывать себя с материальным телом? Эта связь подобна сну, в котором спящий видит, как действует его тело» (Бхаг., 2.9.1).

Многие люди допытываются: «Как могло живое существо пасть в материальный мир, если оно находилось рядом с Кришной?» Ответ на этот вопрос содержится и данном стихе. Падение живого существа происходит из-за влияния материальной энергии Господа. На самом деле душа не падает. Приводится такой пример: когда мимо луны проплывают облака, кажется, что она движется. На самом же деле она стоит на месте. Так и душа, являясь духовной искрой Верховного Господа, никогда не падает. Однако она думает: «Я упала; я материальна; я — тело».

Душа никак не связана с телом. Мы можем в этом легко убедиться. Тело проходит через ряд изменений, а затем умирает, но я остаюсь тем же самым. Мысль о том, что мы связаны с телом, появляется из-за влияния иллюзорной энергии Кришны. Эта энергия вступает в действие, когда мы забываем о Кришне.
Иными словами, наше ложное отождествление себя с телом — следствие того, что мы забыли о Господе. Мы хотели забыть Кришну, покинуть Его, чтобы наслаждаться материальным миром, и Кришна предоставил нам такую возможность. Например, если вы играете в спектакле и действительно ощущаете себя царем, вы сможете сыграть очень хорошо. Но если вы думаете: «Я — Карандхара*», вы не сможете убедительно сыграть роль царя. Вы должны ощущать себя царем. Если вы играете роль царя, вы должны верить в то, что вы — царь, иметь силу духа царя. Вы должны забыть о том, что вы — Карандхара. Тогда вы сыграете очень хорошо, и зрители это оценят. Но если вы думаете: «Я, Карандхара, играю роль царя», ваша игра не будет достаточно убедительной.
Итак, поскольку мы хотели играть роль Кришны, верховного наслаждающегося, Кришна дал нам такую возможность: «Хорошо, почувствуйте себя Мной». Это чувство: «Я повелитель, я царь, я Кришна, я Бог» — создано Кришной: «Ладно, если хотите играть роль царя, Я научу вас».

Задача режиссера заключается в том, чтобы вы прочувствовали роль. Однажды в молодости я играл Адвайту Ачарью в пьесе о Господе Чайтанье. Наш постановщик, Амритлал Бозе, все время твердил мне: «Почувствуй себя Адвайтой Ачарьей». Благодаря его усилиям мне удалось так хорошо сыграть эту роль, что все зрители в зале плакали. Хотя сама пьеса была довольно поверхностной, она произвела сильное впечатление на публику.

Точно так же у нас нет ничего общего с материальным миром, но иллюзорная энергия приучила нас думать: «Я индиец», «Я американец», «Я интеллектуал», «Я простой рабочий», «Я то», «Я это», «Я должен делать то-то», «У меня столько обязанностей». Все это различные виды иллюзии. Мы не имеем ничего общего со всей этой чепухой, но относимся к ней очень серьезно: «Я должен действовать так-то и так-то. Я то, я это».
З
десь объясняется: атма-майам рте раджан парасйа-пубхаватманах. «Если бы не влияние энергии Верховной Личности Бога, зачем было бы душе, обладающей чистым сознанием, связывать себя с материальным телом?» Во сне человек может закричать: «Тигр! Тигр! Спасите!» Если ря¬дом находится кто-то бодрствующий, он удивится: «Какой тигр? Чего ты кричишь?» Однако спящий действительно убежден в том, что на него напал тигр.

В этом стихе приводится пример сна: на гхатетартха-самбандхах свапна-драштур иванджаса. Невозможно объяснить связь души с телом иначе, как уподобить ее сну, и котором человек создает воображаемую ситуацию. Ему спится тигр, и он испытывает страх. На самом деле бояться нечего — никакого тигра нет. Это всего лишь сон.

Точно так же мы создали материальный мир и материальную деятельность. Люди постоянно поглощены суетой: «О, я управляющий; я владелец завода; я то, я это; мы знаем его политику; нам нужно обойти конкурентов». Все это подобно сну — свапна-драштур иванджаса.

Итак, если кто-то спрашивает: «Когда мы соприкоснулись с материальной природой?», ответ состоит в том, что мы с ней не соприкасались. Под влиянием внешней энергии мы лишь думаем, что связаны с ней. В действительности мы не падали. Мы не можем пасть. Мы лишь создали ситуацию, в которой думаем, будто пали. На самом деле эту ситуацию создал Кришна. Мы хотели подражать Ему, и Он дал нам такую возможность: «Хотите подражать Мне? Хотите изображать царя на сцене? Хорошо. Почувствуйте себя царем. Люди будут вам аплодировать: „О, какой хороший царь!"».
Каждый в материальном мире хочет играть какую-то роль. «Я хочу быть премьер-министром». «Я хочу быть крупным магнатом». «Я хочу быть начальником». «Я хочу быть философом». «Я хочу быть ученым». Люди пытаются играть эти роли, и Кришна предоставляет им такую возможность: «Хорошо, играйте».

Однако все эти роли — бессмыслица. Просто сон. Как только вы просыпаетесь, всё, что было во сне, исчезает. Нет никакого тигра и никаких джунглей. Точно так же, по¬ка существует тело, душа может думать: «Я важный начальник. Я то, я это», но, когда телу приходит конец, все эти представления исчезают.
Шри Кришна говорит: мртйух сарва-хараш чахам — «Я всепоглощающая смерть». Подумайте о своей прошлой жизни, представьте, что вы были царем или кем-то вроде того. На основании «Бхригу-самхиты» было установлено, что в прошлой жизни я был известным врачом с безупречным характером и не совершил ни одного греха. Не знаю, может быть и так, но я об этом ничего не помню. Что же мы знаем? Я мог быть известным врачом с хорошей практикой, но где все это сейчас? Все ушло в небытие.
Наша связь с материей подобна сну. Мы не падали. Поэтому в любой момент мы можем восстановить свое сознание Кришны. Мы обретем освобождение, как только поймем: «Я не имею ничего общего с материей. Я просто вечный слуга Кришны». Порой, когда кошмар становится невыносим, мы просыпаемся. Точно так же мы в любой момент можем разорвать свою связь с материей, стоит лишь пробудить в себе сознание Кришны. «Да, Кришна –мой вечный господин, а я — Его слуга». Вот и всё. Таков путь. Большое спасибо.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> с одной стороны
> с другой стороны
> если я верно панимаю - оба эти ответа базируются на цитатах из книг...... ;(


Дело в том, что слово "страдать" имеет несколько значений. Когда душа отождествляет себя с материальным телом, всё, что с телом происходит, она относит на свой счёт. Соответственно, когда тело страдает (в смысле терпит ущерб, повреждается), душа переживает эти страдания, страдает (в смысле испытывать страдание). При этом с самой душой ничего не происходит: во 2-й главе Бхагават-гиты душа описывается как неизменная, неуязвимая, и умиротворённый мудрец  остаётся невозмутимым при любых обстоятельствах, самых, казалось бы, неприятных и критических, в которых может находиться тело (БГ 2.56).

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Почитайте 23 главу 11 песни ШБ "Песнь Аванти-брахмана". Там он очень подробно рассматривает эти вопросы, связанные со страданием. Если коротко, то тело страдать не может, т.к. это просто машина; душа с материальным миром напрямую не соприкасается и потому тоже страдать не может. Тогда возникает вопрос: кто же страдает? Ответ: иллюзорное ощущение страдания возникает в ложном эго, которое побуждает душу считать себя телом. Например, если кто-то ударил вашу машину, то машина не жалуется и вы сами тоже физической боли не испытываете, но вы страдаете, потому что считаете эту машину своей. Поэтому страдание - это состояние заблудшего сознания под влиянием ложного эго. Пока сознание в отключке, мы не испытываем боли, хотя тело может быть поранено. Но как только человек приходит в сознание и видит свои раны, он тут же начинает испытывать боль. Значит, все дело в обусловленном сознании.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

По поводу того: действует ли душа, а если нет, то кто действует. От души исходит импульс желания. Параматма этот импульс улавливает и включает механизм кармы и трех гун для осуществления этого желания в соответствии с заслугами души. В определенном смысле душа не действует, т.к. она сама не может без Параматмы и гун влиять на природу. Гуны не действуют, т.к. они не одушевленные. Параматма не действует в том смысле, что она не является инициатором. И тем не менее, раз реакции приходят к обусловленной душе, то она может считаться действующей. Ее действие состоит в желании, которое запускает весь остальной механизм и потому именно она несет ответственность. Иногда в шастрах говорится, что душа не действует, чтобы показать нашу малость и незначительность; иногда говорится, что душа действует, чтобы подчеркнуть ее ответственность за действия. Но правильное понимание в том, что действие души заключается в желании и выборе. Она - заказчик и потому она переживает все последствия этого.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Пожалуйста опровергните или подтвердите это высказывание. Читал статью, кажется это была газета "Золотой Век", про адские планеты и все "приключения" которые там испытывает душа. Так вот в этой статье говорилось для чего вообще нужны эти ужасные пытки которым подвергнуты грешники, это на самом деле очень больно ведь тонкое тело можно убивать не один раз. Дело в том что испытывая боль сознание съужается и допустим если в ад попал человек, а у человека довольно развитое сознание, то задача съузить его сознание до какой то простейшей формы жизни: травинки, муравья и т.п. И в дальнейшем эта душа снова попадает на землю, ей дается новая возможность развиваться.


газета "Золотой Век": Путешествие в АД

ШБ 3.30 ТЕКСТ 29

* Господь Капила продолжал: Дорогая мать, иногда говорят, что и на этой планете можно оказаться в аду или в раю, ибо даже здесь людям порой приходится терпеть адские муки.
*
 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Иногда неверующие не принимают всерьез приводимые в Ведах описания ада. Они игнорируют сведения, содержащиеся в авторитетных священных писаниях. Однако здесь Господь Капила подтверждает подлинность этих описаний и говорит, что адские условия жизни существуют даже на этой планете. Не следует думать, будто ад находится только на той планете, где правит Ямараджа. На планете Ямараджи грешнику предоставляют возможность подготовиться к существованию в адских условиях, которое уготовано ему в следующей жизни. После этого он рождается на какой-нибудь другой планете, чтобы продолжать адское существование. Так, если человек в наказание за свои грехи должен питаться испражнениями и мочой, то сначала он привыкает к такому рациону на планете Ямараджи, а затем получает тело определенного типа, а именно тело свиньи, в котором будет питаться экскрементами и думать, что наслаждается жизнью. Ранее уже говорилось, что, в каких бы ужасных условиях ни оказалась обусловленная душа, она считает себя счастливой. В противном случае она не смогла бы вынести страданий, сопутствующих адской жизни.

----------


## Евгений

> душа с материальным миром напрямую не соприкасается и потому тоже страдать не может. Тогда возникает вопрос: кто же страдает? Ответ: иллюзорное ощущение страдания возникает в ложном эго, которое побуждает душу считать себя телом. Например, если кто-то ударил вашу машину, то машина не жалуется и вы сами тоже физической боли не испытываете, но вы страдаете, потому что считаете эту машину своей. Поэтому страдание - это состояние заблудшего сознания под влиянием ложного эго.


 А как душа соприкасается с ложным эго? Посредством Параматмы? Получается все мое действие заключается в желании?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А как душа соприкасается с ложным эго? Посредством Параматмы? Получается все мое действие заключается в желании?


С ложным эго душа связана через авидью (невежество), которое рождается из желания быть независимым от Кришны. Да, все мое действие - это выбор и импульс желания. Остальное делает материальная природа под руководством Параматмы.

----------


## Евгений

Правильно ли я понимаю? Когда я двигаю рукой или ногой я просто посылаю импульс Параматме и уже сама Параматма совершает движение. Это удивительно. Получается когда я повторяю Харе Кришна маха-мантру Параматма открывает мой рот чтобы я мог слышать святое имя.
Надо тему создать "как отличать желания души от желаний продиктованных ложным эго". :vanca calpa:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Параматма передает импульс нашего желания материальной природе. Материальной природой управляют гуны (через гуна-аватар) и полубоги. Например, Агни - это божество речи. Поэтому полубоги и гуны помогают нам сделать то, что мы хотим, настолько, насколько мы этого заслуживаем. Параматма просто дает команду. Сама Она ничего не делает.

----------


## Евгений

> Параматма просто дает команду. Сама Она ничего не делает.


 Я понимаю. Спасибо за ответы.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Это система дистанционного управления. Майадхйакшена-пракрити суйате са чарачарам - под Моим взглядом (надзором) работает вся материальная природа (БГ 9.10).

----------


## Кирилл дас

Вполне может быть, что движение рукой вызвано желанием ума, находящегося под влиянием гун, а не души.
Просто душа в свое время пожелала каких-то определенных удовольствий, и тонкое тело адаптировалось к этому соответствующим образом. Теперь из него исходят желания, которые приятны душе, согласующиеся с ее планом. "Я хочу чтобы у меня в голове были именно такие мысли, король* должен думать именно так" - желает душа. Я так это понимаю, поправьте если ошибаюсь.

*- #24

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Здесь нет противоречий, т.к. ум является "исполняющим обязанности души" в этом мире. Ум (все тонкое тело) - это тень души в материальном мире. Такое объяснение дает Хридайананда Махарадж в комментарии на один из стихов 11-й песни ШБ. Номер стиха, к сожалению, не помню.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

желает ли душа?
мне кажется, что результат действия все равно в соответствии в Желанием Бога. Значит, душа желает то же, что и Бог?

мне кажется, что душа влияние Гун выдает за свое желание...
душа не желает, душа всего лишь переживает.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Есть преемственность в этом процессе. Изначальное желание души - наслаждаться. Под влиянием начальных фаз обусловленности это общее желание начинает приобретать конкретные формы. И дальше все как на конвейере: неисполненные желания прошлого влияют на настоящее, настоящее виляет на будущее и т.д. С одной стороны прошлая гуна-карма побуждает нас желать определенных вещей; для осуществления этих желаний притягивается определенный набор гун в настоящем, что чуть-чуть меняет нашу обусловленность; после осуществления этих желаний желание наслаждаться приобретает немного другие формы под внешним влиянием среды. То есть, гуны - это механизм для осуществления наших желаний сейчас и они же (гуны) влияют на то, как именно видоизменяется наше изначальное желание наслаждаться.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

наслаждение в духовном мире эгоистично?..
мне кажется, что наслаждение для души, в общем случае, это природа воспринимать...
воспринимать все... все происходящее вокруг нее.
воспринимать и наслаждаться немного разные понятия. наслаждаться - эгоистично, воспринимать без полярностей хорошо-плохо - мне кажется, похоже на правду.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Шрила Прабхупада часто пишет, что желание - это основной признак живого существа. А желание не бывает абстрактным. Желание - это всегда либо желание наслажадться, либо желание избежать страданий, что по сути одно и то же. Восприятие в этом вопросе играет подчиненную роль. Оно помогает сориентироваться в выборе: чем будем наслаждаться? Восприятие без полярностей бывает только в мире, где нет полярностей - брахман. В позитивной духовной реальности есть полярность (не антогонистичная), есть разнообразие и возможность выбрать: это хорошо, это лучше, а это - самое лучшее.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

Желание - это стремление к чему-то. К наслаждению. Наслаждение - это восприятие хорошего(скажем так). Думаю, что в духовном мире нет плохого(скажем так).
Есть ли что-то плохое в материи?..

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Похоже, что проблема в том, что вы разрываете восприятие и наслаждение, хотя они тесно связаны. Вы утверждаете, что восприятие первично. Тогда получается, что дух наслаждения возникает под влиянием восприятия. А если восприятия нет, то и наслаждения нет. Это не совсем так. Прабхупада постоянно говорит о духе наслаждения, который предшествует всему. В Веданта-сутре сказано, что Брахман (и Кришна и джива) движим расой - вкусом. Понятно, что наслаждение вкусом невозможно без восприятия. Но даже если вокруг нечего воспринимать джива начинает искать наслаждений, т.к. это ее природа (стремление к ананде). Вот почему освобожденные, но не занятые служением дживы рано или поздно падают из Брахмана в поисках наслаждения. То есть, я хочу сказать, что если восприятие первично, то это значит, что джива изначально пассивна и лишь восприняв что-то, она проявляет активность. Если дух наслаждения первичен, то это значит, что джива изначально активна и ищет наслаждения, а восприятие помогает ей в этом. Разница невелика, т.к. наслаждение и восприятие связаны, но Прабхупада почему-то постоянно говорит о первичности желания, а не восприятия. Вот почему я отстаиваю эту идею. 

Касательно плохого-хорошего в духовном и материальном мирах, то это субъективные оценки воспринимающих субъектов. Джатила считает, что встреча Кришны с Радхарани - плохо и препятствует этому. А гопи считают, что это хорошо и помогают этому. Там есть дуализм разлуки и встречи с Кришной, что может быть по-разному оценено, но, т.к. это связано с Кришной, то этот дуализм не антогонистичен и все это абсолютное благо, т.к. усиливает расу. Про хорошо-плохо в материальном мире можно много не говорить, т.к. это очевидно.

----------


## serg

СПАСИБО, ВСЕМ, КТО ОТКЛИКНУЛСЯ И ВЫСКАЗАЛ МЫСЛИ , ПОДКРЕПИВ ИХ ЦИТАТАМИ.  СПАСИБО !
События После этого момента -
"Мы хотели забыть Кришну, покинуть Его, чтобы наслаждаться материальным миром,"
которые подробно описали и коментировали тут в форуме, буквально разжевали, - понятны теперь.

Что есть причина, по которой душа, находящаяся возле КРишны, может захотеть  наслаждаться матерьяльным миром ?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> СПАСИБО, ВСЕМ, КТО ОТКЛИКНУЛСЯ И ВЫСКАЗАЛ МЫСЛИ , ПОДКРЕПИВ ИХ ЦИТАТАМИ.  СПАСИБО !
> События После этого момента -
> "Мы хотели забыть Кришну, покинуть Его, чтобы наслаждаться материальным миром,"
> которые подробно описали и коментировали тут в форуме, буквально разжевали, - понятны теперь.
> 
> Что есть причина, по которой душа, находящаяся возле КРишны, может захотеть  наслаждаться матерьяльным миром ?


Похоже, Вам надо заново все ответы прочитать. :smilies:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Что есть причина, по которой душа, находящаяся возле КРишны, может захотеть  наслаждаться матерьяльным миром ?


Желание поиграть в Бога. Дети склонны имитировать родителей.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Если вкратце то можно сказать, что душе только кажется, что она ушла от Бога, и наслаждается материальным миром. И соответственно, это лишь иллюзия, то, что появилось это желание наслаждаться независимо от Бога. Душа всегда совершенна, просто иногда, душа может поместиться в иллюзию, но поскольку это иллюзия, на изначальное совершенное положение души это никак не влияет.

----------


## Valentin

Что делает душа? 

#1 serg  
Что делает душа? Я - это Душа. Душа расположена в теле. Я нарушаю принципы - кофе, мясо, наркота и масса всего (это например).
Вопрос - так это все делает Душа, которая в моем теле? 

#2 Denis  
…душа погружена в забвение. 

#4 Aniruddha das  
Душа отдает себя во власть Майи…
В действительности, сама душа ничего не делает в этом мире…
… душа считает, что это ее желания…
…действие души заключается только в отождествлении себя с материей. В желании играть в эту игру в независимого наслаждающегося. 

#5 Aniruddha das  
…обусловленная душа считает себя совершающей действия…

#6 Николай108  
…душа делает это - именно поэтому она и продолжает оставаться привязанной к материальному существованию. 

#8 vijitatma das  
Но душа, поскольку она отождествляет себя с телом, думает, что больно ЕЙ. 
Душа испытывает скорбь и отсутствие естественной для нее ананды.

#13 Николай108  
…душа вынуждена страдать из- за своей иллюзии, которая подобна сну.

#16 Кирилл дас  
… выбирает между гунами (проявляя способность желать), а тело далее уже действует само. Душа при этом просто наблюдает.
Если теперь начать очищать себя, то это и будет проявлением активности души (желание сменить гуны). 

#18 Lakshmana Prana das  
Душа по своей природе сат-чит-ананда, то есть вечно счастлива. 

#20 Андрей Афанасьевич  
…в реальности душа не устает, …

#21 Евгений  
Читал статью, кажется это была газета "Золотой Век", про адские планеты и все "приключения" которые там испытывает душа. 
И в дальнейшем эта душа снова попадает на землю, ей дается новая возможность развиваться. 

#22 serg  
… [ душа не страдает, когда страдает тело физическое ]
… (душа) находится во власти иллюзорных, телесных представлений, то все, что происходит с ее телом, влияет на нее …

#23 Aniruddha das  
Душа не страдает, душе только кажется, что она страдает. 

#25 Андрей Афанасьевич  
Когда душа отождествляет себя с материальным телом, всё, что с телом происходит, она относит на свой счёт. 
… душа переживает эти страдания, страдает (в смысле испытывать страдание). 

#26 Враджендра Кумар дас  
…побуждает душу считать себя телом. 

#27 Враджендра Кумар дас  
…именно она несет ответственность. 
Она - заказчик и потому она переживает все последствия этого. 

#28 Андрей Афанасьевич  
… душа, она считает себя счастливой. 
#29 
Евгений  
…душа с материальным миром напрямую не соприкасается и потому тоже страдать не может. 
… побуждает душу считать себя телом. 

#35 Кирилл дас  
Просто душа в свое время пожелала каких-то определенных удовольствий, и тонкое тело адаптировалось к этому соответствующим образом. 
Теперь из него исходят желания, которые приятны душе...

#37  Пивоваров И.В.  
… выдает за свое желание...
…душа не желает, душа всего лишь переживает. 

#42 Враджендра Кумар дас  
…джива изначально пассивна и лишь восприняв что-то, она проявляет активность. 

#46 Aniruddha das  
… иногда, душа может поместиться в иллюзию, но поскольку это иллюзия, на изначальное совершенное положение души это никак не влияет.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

Сон - потрясающая вещь, помогающая понять силу обусловленности души. Когда мы в глубоком сне, то восприятия душой почти также реалистичны, как и в бодрствующем состоянии. Состояние во сне самодостаточное! 
Но происходит такое странное для спящего явление как пробуждение. Пробудившись, человек понимает и что спал, и что пробуждение совершенно лишнее для находящегося во сне.
И что самое интересное, определяет состояние бодрствования как более истинное. Я, например, попытался происходящие события во сне определить как следствие процессов в отдыхающем теле.

Так является ли состояние бодрствования более истинным, чем состояние сна, если происходящие события примерно похожи и там и там?

Думаю, что и состояние сна и состояние бодрствования одинаковы по отношению к Истине. И пробуждение в какую-то еще реальность, нам ничего не прояснит, пока мы не поймем кто мы, и что делаем, и делаем ли вообще.

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Вопрос - так это все делает Душа , которая в моем теле ?


Спит и видит сны...

----------


## Valentin

Значит такое выражение: "Тело спит, а душа поет" не соответствует реальности?

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Значит такое выражение: "Тело спит, а душа поет" не соответствует реальности?


 о чем поет душа? о том, что с ней происходит. мне кажется.

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Значит такое выражение: "Тело спит, а душа поет" не соответствует реальности?


Зависит от контекста (конкретной личности и конкретных обстоятельств). Например, в даной ситуации поет душа:

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Похоже, что проблема в том, что вы разрываете восприятие и наслаждение, хотя они тесно связаны. Вы утверждаете, что восприятие первично. Тогда получается, что дух наслаждения возникает под влиянием восприятия. А если восприятия нет, то и наслаждения нет...


душа воспринимает наслаждение или страдание... похоже, как душа через язык воспринимает сладкое или горькое.
Предположу(довольно смело, однако), что душа - это орган чувств для Господа. Мы воспринимаем то, что дает нам Господь. Господь воспринимает через нас...
Можно поспорить конечно, что Господу наши "муки" неинтересны вовсе, но...

Восприятие души вечно, как и сама душа, конечно.
Откуда возникает желание наслаждаться(не из восприятия), вот вопрос. Восприятие, не обязательно "форсировать" для него желанием чего-то, стремлением к чему-то.




> ...Но даже если вокруг нечего воспринимать, джива начинает искать наслаждений, т.к. это ее природа (стремление к ананде). Вот почему освобожденные, но не занятые служением дживы рано или поздно падают из Брахмана в поисках наслаждения...


Ананда - это разве наслаждение преходящим?
разве может быть такое, чтобы душе нечего было воспринимать? Даже, мне кажется, сияние Господа вполне воспринимается.



> ...То есть, я хочу сказать, что если восприятие первично, то это значит, что джива изначально пассивна и лишь восприняв что-то, она проявляет активность...


имхо, душа не проявляет активность, восприятие душой происходит непрерывно.



> ...Если дух наслаждения первичен, то это значит, что джива изначально активна и ищет наслаждения, а восприятие помогает ей в этом...


в этом и вопрос у меня сложился.
Все в этом мире происходит так, как хочет Господь. Гуны действуют, так  как хочет Господь. Если души будут желать сами и получать то, что желают, то это как бы противоречит с единоличным управлением этим миром Господом, с Его Желанием.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> душа воспринимает наслаждение или страдание... похоже, как душа через язык воспринимает сладкое или горькое.
> предположу(довольно смело, однако), что душа - это орган чувств для господа. мы воспринимаем то, что дает нам господь. господь воспринимает через нас...
> можно поспорить конечно, что господу наши "муки" неинтересны вовсе, но...


Да, с этим можно и нужно спорить, т.к. есть джада-раса (мирские вкусы), а есть акхила-раса - чистые духовные вкусы. Даже благостный человек не наслаждается вкусами тамо-гуны. Тем более Господь. В БГ 14.18 Кришна называет гуну невежества "отвратительной" (джагханйа). И вы думаете что Он ей наслаждается через нас? Тогда почему мы предлагаем Кришне не все подряд, а только самое чистое и лучшее? Пускай бы наслаждался салом с чесноком. Ведь кто-то этим наслаждается. Но нет, Кришна - высшая личность и потому Он наслаждается высшими вкусами. И нас он призывает развить высший вкус. Это нужно доказывать? Почему Кришна говорит через брахманов и через них же вкушает пищу? Потому что брахманы принимают только чистую пищу и являются самыми чистыми хранителями и проводниками духовного знания. Будучи господином наших чувств, Кришна знает, чем мы наслаждаемся, но это не значит, что Он наслаждается через нас. Он независим от нас - Сва-рат.




> ананда - это разве наслаждение преходящим?
> разве может быть такое, чтобы душе нечего было воспринимать? даже, мне кажется, сияние господа вполне воспринимается.


Конечно, сияние воспринимается. Но это блаженство освобождения (саюджйа-мукти). Освобождения от чего? От восприятия конфликтной материальной двойственности. То есть, в брахмане они наслаждаются не столько самим брахманом, т.к. там нет разнообразия (а без разнообразия нет наслаждения), сколько освобождением от восприятия мирской двойственности. Это наслаждение пустотой, тишиной и светом, из которого исходит брахмананда. Отражением брахмананды в этом мире является блаженство просветления или элементарная мирская радость от гормона эндорфина, вырабатывающегося от солнечного света (брахма-джйоти). 




> все в этом мире происходит так, как хочет господь. гуны действуют, так  как хочет господь. если души будут желать сами и получать то, что желают, то это как бы противоречит с единоличным управлением этим миром господом, с его желанием.


Нет, желания душ вполне гармонично вписываются в желания и планы Господа. И даже если кажется, что независимые желания демонов противоречат желаниям Бога, в конце концов оказывается, что это служит Его различным лилам. Но при этом, в нашем субъектвном восприятии (когда мы не воспринимаем себя как часть божественного плана) мы вполне можем независимо желать и получать желаемое согласно своим заслугам. Если бы это было вообще не наши желания, то почему бы существовал закон кармы и почему мы должны нести ответственность за то, чего пожелал Кришна? В том то и дело, что у нас есть независимость желать самим (иначе в чем наша свобода выбора?), но Кришна ловко использует наши желания для исполнения Своих желаний. Поэтому Его суверенная власть над этим миром не может быть нарушена. Противоречий нет.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> ...Даже благостный человек не наслаждается вкусами тамо-гуны. Тем более Господь. В БГ 14.18 Кришна называет гуну невежества "отвратительной" (джагханйа). И вы думаете что Он ей наслаждается через нас? ...
> И нас он призывает развить высший вкус...


мне кажется, что Господь не всегда наслаждается(сладкое в материи), предположу, что во внимании Господа все происходящее с дживами. Тем более, что для Господа, знающего все свое, все свои материальные Энергии и их сочетания, не существует отвращения к своим Гунам. 

Господь призывает нас, обусловленных. Это тоже Лила.



> Будучи господином наших чувств, Кришна знает, чем мы наслаждаемся, но это не значит, что Он наслаждается через нас. Он независим от нас - Сва-рат.


Дживы - это высшая Энергия Кришны, мы такой же "инструмент", как и другие Энергии Кришны. Для чего мы у Кришны, тоже вопрос.
Согласен с Вами, Прабху, но мы не независимы от Кришны.



> Конечно, сияние воспринимается. Но это блаженство освобождения (саюджйа-мукти). Освобождения от чего? От восприятия конфликтной материальной двойственности. То есть, в брахмане они наслаждаются не столько самим брахманом, т.к. там нет разнообразия (а без разнообразия нет наслаждения), сколько освобождением от восприятия мирской двойственности. Это наслаждение пустотой, тишиной и светом, из которого исходит брахмананда.


 Господь в сердце дживы, которая находится и в брахмане.



> Нет, желания душ вполне гармонично вписываются в желания и планы Господа.И даже если кажется, что независимые желания демонов противоречат желаниям Бога, в конце концов оказывается, что это служит Его различным лилам. Но при этом, в нашем субъектвном восприятии (когда мы не воспринимаем себя как часть божественного плана) мы вполне можем независимо желать и получать желаемое согласно своим заслугам.


согласен, но логичнее все же наши желания полностью вписать в Желания Господа, иначе может возникнуть конфликт реализаций желаний.



> Если бы это было вообще не наши желания, то почему бы существовал закон кармы и почему мы должны нести ответственность за то, чего пожелал Кришна?


мне кажется, несет ответственность обусловленная душа.

----------


## Alex

скажите, пожалуйста, каким образом некоторые дживы доходят до осознания тождества с Брахманом? здесь же именно ОСОЗНАНИЕ, а не надуманное что-то.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> скажите, пожалуйста, каким образом некоторые дживы доходят до осознания тождества с Брахманом? здесь же именно ОСОЗНАНИЕ, а не надуманное что-то.


 Это их желание. Кришна исполняет это желание - слиться с брахмаджьоти, Его сиянием. Стать единым с Богом, таким образом. Индивидуальность при этом никуда не исчезает, просто на время джива отождествляет себя с брахмаджьоти.  В этом состоянии джива реализует только аспект сат - вечности.  Однако, из брахмаджьоти дживы уходят через какое-то время, потому как джива деятельна по своей природе, и бездеятельное состояние не может по настоящему удовлетворить дживу. По контрасту с материальными страданиями, какое время джива может испытывать блаженство от слияния с Брахманом, где отсутствуют страдания, но деятельная природа дживы в конце концов все равно толкает ее к действиям. Поэтому такие дживы снова приходят в материальный мир.


Преданные считают состояние кайвальи (безличного освобождения - слияния с брахмаджьоти) - адским состоянием. Кайвалья наракайайте.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> мне кажется, что Господь не всегда наслаждается(сладкое в материи), предположу, что во внимании Господа все происходящее с дживами. Тем более, что для Господа, знающего все свое, все свои материальные Энергии и их сочетания, не существует отвращения к своим Гунам.


Высший наслаждающийся наслаждается высшими вкусами. К материальному миру Он высказывает Свое отношение однозначно: "временный, полный страданий мир". По поводу наслаждения низшими вкусами почитайте наставления Ришабхадева (божественного воплощения) в ШБ 5.5.1. Он говорит, что даже люди не должны наслаждаться тем, чем наслаждаются собаки и свиньи. А отвращение для Господа существует. Если бы этого не было в Нем, то не было бы и в нас. Так даже называется одна из вторичных рас. Иначе, почему же Он все таки называет гуну невежества "отвратительной"? Он не проводил социологического опроса среди нас и не задавал нам вопроса: "Считаете ли вы гуну невежества отвратительной?" Он это сам сказал, дал определение этой гуне и выразил свое эмоциональное отношение к ней. Заметьте, что те, кто в ней находятся, не считают ее таковой. А вот те, кто выше невежества, смотрят на него с отвращением. Хотя для Кришны "отвращение" - это не проявление двойственности (отвращение-привязанность), а просто объективная оценка.  




> Дживы - это высшая Энергия Кришны, мы такой же "инструмент", как и другие Энергии Кришны. Для чего мы у Кришны, тоже вопрос.


Да, это вопрос, но Прабхупада дает на него ясный ответ: мы у Него для наслаждения. Для чего родители заводят детей? Чтобы испытать с ними определнную расу. Это же все написано. 




> Согласен с Вами, Прабху, но мы не независимы от Кришны.


А я разве гворил, что мы независимы? Вы утверждаете то, чего я не отрицал. 




> Господь в сердце дживы, которая находится и в брахмане.


В той или иной форме Господь всегда с нами. И не только когда джива в Брахмане. Но если бы все, кто в Брахмане, осознавали Господа в себе, они не падали бы из Брахмана в этот мир. А Прабхупада говорит, что они падают оттуда рано или поздно, т.к. это состояние не соответствует активной природе дживы. Поэтому наслаждение в Брахмане джива испытывает не оттого, что Кришна в сердце, а от состояния освобождения.





> согласен, но логичнее все же наши желания полностью вписать в Желания Господа, иначе может возникнуть конфликт реализаций желаний.


А этот конфликт и так постоянно возникает. Разве нет? И логика здесь не при чем. Когда есть сильное желание, то ум и чувства игнорируют логику. Логика - это далеко не первое, чем мы руководствуемся.




> мне кажется, несет ответственность обусловленная душа.


А я разве говорил что-то другое? Естественно, что карма распространяется только на обусловленные души. Перечитайте внимательно мои комментарии в предыдущем посте.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Высший наслаждающийся наслаждается высшими вкусами. К материальному миру Он высказывает Свое отношение однозначно: "временный, полный страданий мир". По поводу наслаждения низшими вкусами почитайте наставления Ришабхадева (божественного воплощения) в ШБ 5.5.1. Он говорит, что даже люди не должны наслаждаться тем, чем наслаждаются собаки и свиньи. А отвращение для Господа существует. Если бы этого не было в Нем, то не было бы и в нас. Так даже называется одна из вторичных рас. Иначе, почему же Он все таки называет гуну невежества "отвратительной"? Он не проводил социологического опроса среди нас и не задавал нам вопроса: "Считаете ли вы гуну невежества отвратительной?" Он это сам сказал, дал определение этой гуне и выразил свое эмоциональное отношение к ней. Заметьте, что те, кто в ней находятся, не считают ее таковой. А вот те, кто выше невежества, смотрят на него с отвращением. Хотя для Кришны "отвращение" - это не проявление двойственности (отвращение-привязанность), а просто объективная оценка.


 Спасибо, Враджендра Кумар Прабху, ответ меня удовлетворил.



> А этот конфликт и так постоянно возникает. Разве нет? И логика здесь не при чем. Когда есть сильное желание, то ум и чувства игнорируют логику. Логика - это далеко не первое, чем мы руководствуемся.


Согласен, логика мало влияет на поступки, и поступки порой противоречат разуму.

_Под влиянием иллюзии ты отказываешься сейчас действовать в соответствии с Моим указанием /согласно Моему приказу/. Но твоя собственная природа все равно заставит тебя действовать соответствующим образом, и тебе придется делать то же самое. Верховный Господь, о Арджуна, находится в сердце каждого и направляет движение живых существ, которые словно сидят в машине, созданной материальной энергией. Предайся Ему целиком и полностью /безоговорочно/, о потомок Бхараты. По милости Всевышнего ты достигнешь трансцендентного покоя и перенесешься в Его вечную обитель._

Эти слова Кришны и полное Знание Кришной будущего снова и снова заставляют задуматься...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Эти слова Кришны и полное Знание Кришной будущего снова и снова заставляют задуматься...


То, что Кришна знает будущее, не значит, что у нас нет свободы это будущее выбирать. Просто Он знает, что мы выберем. И даже если мы потом передумаем и выберем что-то другое, Он это тоже знает. Так что Его всезнающая природа и наша свобода выбора не конфликтуют между собой.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> То, что Кришна знает будущее, не значит, что у нас нет свободы это будущее выбирать. Просто Он знает, что мы выберем. И даже если мы потом передумаем и выберем что-то другое, Он это тоже знает. Так что Его всезнающая природа и наша свобода выбора не конфликтуют между собой.


 Если что-то известно заранее, то и выбор сделан заранее (Кришной ли, душой ли). 
Мне кажется, что душа, будучи в иллюзии, имеет такой же иллюзорный выбор. Но, конечно, Майя совершенна, и ничто не дает повода сомневаться душе в своем свободном выборе.
Во всем разворачивающемся Провидении Кришны в материальном мире, желание души можно определить как желание пережить одну из "сторон" этого Провидения, иметь желание "встроиться" в разворачивающееся Провидение в определенной точке с известными наперед событиями.
Имеется ли у души такое желание?...

----------


## Евгений

> Мне кажется, что душа, будучи в иллюзии, имеет такой же иллюзорный выбор.


 выбор вполне реальный и от него зависит оставаться ли вам в иллюзии.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Если что-то известно заранее, то и выбор сделан заранее (Кришной ли, душой ли).


Мирская логика: "если то, то это" - значит, Кришна обусловлен. Не ограничивайте Кришну стереотипами мышления. Ставить Бога в зависимость от мирских механизмов (и механизма мирского мышления) - это "карма-мимамса" - одна из ложных философий. Он в любом случае все будет знать. Мы можем знать заранее о своем выборе или поменять его десять раз потом, не имеет значения. "Заранее" означает, что мы во времени. Но Кришна вне времени. Для нет "заранее" или "потом" в нашем смысле. Его мышление и восприятие отличается от нашего, т.к. Он не ограничен пространством и временем.




> Мне кажется, что душа, будучи в иллюзии, имеет такой же иллюзорный выбор. Но, конечно, Майя совершенна, и ничто не дает повода сомневаться душе в своем свободном выборе.


Наш выбор иллюзорен в том смысле, что мы выбираем что-то из мира иллюзии. И одновременно этот выбор реален, хотя это имеет отношение к относительной реальности. Когда мы выбираем Кришну, это уже выбор другого порядка. Прабхупада нигде не говорил, что наш выбор иллюзорен. Иначе получается, что нет разницы между ответственным человеком (делающим правильный выбор) и безответственным, делающим ложный выбор. 




> Во всем разворачивающемся Провидении Кришны в материальном мире, желание души можно определить как желание пережить одну из "сторон" этого Провидения, иметь желание "встроиться" в разворачивающееся Провидение в определенной точке с известными наперед событиями.
> Имеется ли у души такое желание?...


Конечно имеется и именно оно определяет выбор. Мы выбираем то, чего хотим.

----------


## Екатерина Томилина

Враджендра Кумар прабху, простите, может быть не в тему. прочитала ваш комментарий, поразмышляла и ум меня совершенно запутал.
я страдаю видимо тем, что пытаюсь Кришну и духовный мир материальными мерками мерить. как уйти от этого - не знаю. духовную практику здесь и духовность вообще тоже с материальной точки зрения только вижу, наверное это из за отсутствия достаточного духовного опыта или памяти о таком опыте.
возник вопрос: как все таки душа попадает в материальный мир, если в духовном мире времени нет? ведь если она туда попала и вернулась в духовный, значит есть состояние до попадания в материальный мир и после. а там где есть до и после - получается есть время. то есть само выражение "попадает" означает что до - она там не была, а после оказалась там. и возвращается - означает что сначала одно состояние а после другое.
я запуталась. 
не может же душа одновременно быть и здесь и там. а если может, значит мы здесь навсегда чтоли  :smilies:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> не может же душа одновременно быть и здесь и там


Может быть и здесь и там одновременно. Например, вы сидите перед компьютером и читаете Форум. Вы и перед компьютером (как тело) и одновременно внутри Форума (как сознание). То есть, вы сейчас и дома и не дома (в интернете) одновременно. И раз вы активны в интернете, то вы не активны дома, хотя вы одновременно и там и тут. Если мы поймем, что матер.мир - это мнимая, т.е. виртуальная реальность, то легко будет понять, что мы и здесь и там одновременно и время здесь не при чем. В состоянии вечного настоящего, в духовном мире, нет такого драматического различия между "до" и "после", как между прошлым и будущим в этом мире. Прабхупада, говоря о вопросах падения в этот мир, пишет, что мы забыли о своих отношениях с Кришной и потому оказались здесь. Нужно вспомнить о Кришне через процесс слушания. И когда всем своим сознанием мы будем с Кришной, то мы у Него и окажемся. Поэтому дело не в "падении - не падении", а в том, как понимать это падение.

----------


## Екатерина Томилина

спасибо.
получилось представить что такое нитья-баддхи.
это действительно страшно.

наверное все эти вопросы о падении и о том как душа сюда приходит возникают из за недостатка веры. где-то в подсознании мы все еще сомневаемся что выбрали правильный путь и что именно этот процесс приведет нас домой. и если вера станет крепкой - это пройдет, да?
меня к сожалению мучают зачастую вопросы связанные с чем-то что материальным умом вообще понять сложно, но не вопросы связанные с практикой и скорейшим возвращением.. ум готов делать что угодно лишь бы не практиковать(

----------


## Евгений

> Если мы поймем, что матер.мир - это мнимая, т.е. виртуальная реальность, то легко будет понять, что мы и здесь и там одновременно и время здесь не при чем


 вот уж действительно матрица  :smilies:

----------


## Alex

> Прабхупада, говоря о вопросах падения в этот мир, пишет, что мы забыли о своих отношениях с Кришной и потому оказались здесь. Нужно вспомнить о Кришне через процесс слушания. И когда всем своим сознанием мы будем с Кришной, то мы у Него и окажемся. Поэтому дело не в "падении - не падении", а в том, как понимать это падение.


Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар дас, но ведь Кришна в Бхагавад Гите говорит "Придя ко Мне, великие души, йоги-преданные, никогда больше не возвращаются в этот бренный, полный страданий мир, ибо они обрели высшее совершенство" (8.15) и " Все планеты материального мира, от высшей до низшей - это юдоль страданий, где каждый вынужден снова и снова рождаться и умирать. Но тот, кто достиг моей обители, о сын Кунти, уже никогда не родиться вновь" (8.16) 
Ну как можно будучи с Кришной забыть об отношениях с Ним или пожелать властвовать над материей. Это абсурдно, несмотря на свободу выбора, которая есть у дживы. Объйсните, пожалуйста.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> Ну как можно будучи с Кришной забыть об отношениях с Ним или пожелать властвовать над материей.


Как Джай и Виджай, как Кала-Кришна даса в играх Господа Чайтанйи, Чхота Харидас и др.




> Это абсурдно, несмотря на свободу выбора, которая есть у дживы.


Абсурдны наши (всех нас) возможности и способности если принимать их за эталон и отправную точку в расмотрении всего.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ну как можно будучи с Кришной забыть об отношениях с Ним или пожелать властвовать над материей. Это абсурдно, несмотря на свободу выбора, которая есть у дживы. Объйсните, пожалуйста.


Похоже, что вы просто не понимаете до конца, что такое свобода выбора. Когда поймете, вопрос отпадет. Свобода выбора означает, что вы МОЖЕТЕ выбрать ЧТО_УГОДНО, НЕСМОТРЯ НИ НА ЧТО. Иначе, что это за свобода, которой джива не может воспользоваться? Связи темы с вашими цитатами из БГ8.15-16 не увидел.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> получилось представить что такое нитья-баддхи. это действительно страшно.


Да, это как заигравшиеся геймеры. Страшное дело.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Ну как можно будучи с Кришной забыть об отношениях с Ним или пожелать властвовать над материей.


Шрила Прабхупада очень ясно говорит, что это лишь иллюзия заставляет нас думать, что мы забыли о Кришне или ушли от Него. Душа не может пасть. Душа не может соприкоснуться с материей. Это лишь иллюзия заставляет душу думать, что она пала или ушла от Кришны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада:

"Итак, если кто-то спрашивает: «Когда мы соприкоснулись с материальной природой?», ответ состоит в том, что мы с ней не соприкасались. Под влиянием внешней энергии мы лишь думаем, что связаны с ней. В действительности мы не падали. Мы не можем пасть. Мы лишь создали ситуацию, в которой думаем, будто пали. На самом деле эту ситуацию создал Кришна. Мы хотели подражать Ему, и Он дал нам такую возможность: «Хотите подражать Мне? Хотите изображать царя на сцене? Хорошо. Почувствуйте себя царем. Люди будут вам аплодировать: „О, какой хороший царь!"».
Каждый в материальном мире хочет играть какую-то роль. «Я хочу быть премьер-министром». «Я хочу быть крупным магнатом». «Я хочу быть начальником». «Я хочу быть философом». «Я хочу быть ученым». Люди пытаются играть эти роли, и Кришна предоставляет им такую возможность: «Хорошо, играйте».

Однако все эти роли — бессмыслица. Просто сон. Как только вы просыпаетесь, всё, что было во сне, исчезает. Нет никакого тигра и никаких джунглей. Точно так же, по¬ка существует тело, душа может думать: «Я важный начальник. Я то, я это», но, когда телу приходит конец, все эти представления исчезают."

----------


## Екатерина Томилина

> Душа не может пасть. Душа не может соприкоснуться с материей. Это лишь иллюзия заставляет душу думать, что она пала или ушла от Кришны.


душа - это ведь татастха-шакти, в чем же тогда заключается ее пограничность? Кришна не соприкасается с материей, но все три вида энергии исходят из Него, получается материя взаимодействует сама с собой, а мы наблюдаем, все логично. если мы отличны от Кришны, а материальная энергия - не имеет ничего общего с нами (как душами), т.к. это принципиально другая энергия, то можно ли предположить что мы также принципиально отличны от Кришны, как и от материальной энергии? если я правильно понимаю, то материальная энергия - это бахиранга-шакти, а Сам Кришна и весь духовный мир - антаранга-шакти. но кажется я ошибаюсь. 

вот например: "В Параматме полностью проявляется внутренняя энергия Кришны антаранга-шакти, которая лишь в незначительной степени проявляется в дживе. Если бы джива полностью принадлежала к антаранга-шакти, то есть была бы внутри Параматмы, тогда майя не могла бы повлиять на неё. С другой стороны, если бы джива находилась внутри майи, тогда она не могла бы контактировать с антаранга-шакти и у неё не было бы шанса осознать Кришну. "

проявляется ли антаранга-шакти в полной мере - только в Кришне?
и второе, как связать все вышесказанное с тем утверждением, что душа неотлична от Кришны качественно, но отлична количественно. приводится пример с искрой и солнцем. выходит этот пример несовершенен? и различия между нами и Богом более глубоки? потому что так возникает впечатление, что по сути мы просто очень очень уменьшенные копии Бога, но ведь это не так (?). и известно что есть дживы разные, ммм как бы сказать это.. попробую передать слова Арчи матаджи, если не ошибусь: "более большие дживы, но слово "большие" я употребляю лишь потому что другого слова подобрать нельзя, на самом деле под этим подразумевается количество любви к Кришне, чем больше этой любви, тем "больше" джива", хотя конечно сравнение "больше-меньше" не передает сути, не является точным.

можно ли сказать что такие "большие" души как вечные спутники Господа - потому и не падают в материальный мир, что они очень "большие", а мы потому и падаем, что не являемся такими? и они обладают рагатмика-бхакти, непрерывно, можно ли достичь рагатмика-бхакти нам? ведь это не наше изначальное состояние, или оно изначально свойственно вообще всем дживам в духовном мире независимо от положения которое они занимают, расы и настроения?
и еще существует версия что душа может падать в материальный мир неоднократно, например для того, чтобы в конце концов получить более близкие отношения с Кришной. я слышала от авторитетных проповедников, что эта версия пришла к нам из другой сампрадайи, и трудно сказать действительно ли такое возможно. что в нашей сампрадайе такой вариант не рассматривается. и еще были разные лекции на тему того, какова раса каждого из нас, что нет смысла медитировать на мадхурью например, если ты в дасья-расе с Кришной, потому что мадхурья тебя не устроит и ты все равно даже если будешь выбирать, в конце концов выберешь ту самую расу, в которой и был. потому что она и есть твое изначальное положение.
параллельно с этим меня продолжает беспокоить наличие множества планет Вайкунтхи. Гуру Махарадж успокоил меня, когда я спросила его о том как быть если джива на самом деле с Вайкунтхи, а сейчас здесь мы все медитируем на Голоку и на отношения с Кришной, он улыбнулся и ответил, что если мы последователи Господа Чайтаньи, значит наше место все таки там, если же не там - то мы просто не станем практиковать гаудия-вайшнавизм, и рано или поздно прекратим это.

----------


## Alex

> Шрила Прабхупада очень ясно говорит, что это лишь иллюзия заставляет нас думать, что мы забыли о Кришне или ушли от Него. Душа не может пасть. Душа не может соприкоснуться с материей. Это лишь иллюзия заставляет душу думать, что она пала или ушла от Кришны.


То есть спутники Кришны, обладающие премой существа всё же подвластны иллюзии, которая заставляет так думать?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> То есть спутники Кришны, обладающие премой существа всё же подвластны иллюзии, которая заставляет так думать?


Исключать какие-то возможности в мире безграничных возможностей, значит, ограничивать жизнь и непостижимые планы Кришны. Нам страшно хочется быть непогрешимыми и это здорово. Как только мы вернемся к Кришне, мы станем непогрешимыми (акшара). Пока что мы погрешимы (кшара). Были ли мы такими всегда или стали - вопрос весьма эзотеричный и вряд ли мы можем эту тему здесь обсуждать. Этот вопрос относится к категории непостижимых (ачинтья), а Бхактивинод Тхакур в "Бхактья-локе" говорит, что тот кто спорит на непостижимыме темы, находясь в состоянии обусловленности, просто выращивает свои анартхи. Думаю, что нам нужно от них избавлятья, а не выращивать. Не все можно понять сразу. Наиболее сокровенные вопросы проясняются лишь на высоком уровне. Как говорят наши братья-христиане: "Сие есть тайна!" Должны же быть какие-то тайны и должно быть в жизни что-то непостижимое (на нашем уровне). Потом это непостижимое становится постижимым, но выяснится, что есть еще что-то более непостижимое. И так до бесконечности. Кришну и Его мир можно постигать вечно и в этом наш интерес. Иначе, быстро разгаданный кросс-ворд оказывется в мусорном ведре. Но Кришна Ананта - бесконечный и Ачьюта - непостижимый и это здорово. Есть чем целую вечность заниматься.

----------


## Евгений

> И когда всем своим сознанием мы будем с Кришной, то мы у Него и окажемся.


 или получается очнемся от этого сна. Стало быть "местонахождение" души там где её сознание? Поэтому и приводится пример с лотосом, он и в воде и в то же время не смачивается ею. Когда же наконец все мысли будут погружены только в Кришну..... :cray:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> То есть спутники Кришны, обладающие премой существа всё же подвластны иллюзии, которая заставляет так думать?


Иллюзия это то, чего нет.  Это лишь иллюзия, что обладающие премой существа подвластны иллюзии.

----------


## Alex

Враджендра Кумар дас, Анируддха дас, мои поклоны Вам.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> если мы отличны от Кришны, а материальная энергия - не имеет ничего общего с нами (как душами), т.к. это принципиально другая энергия, то можно ли предположить что мы также принципиально отличны от Кришны , как и от материальной энергии?


Вряд ли можно предположить, что мы принципиально отличны от Кришны, так как все есть энергии Кришны и дживы в том числе. Материальная энергия отлична от нас тем, что она отделенная, низшая энергия (БГ 7.4), тогда как дживы не отделенная, высшая энергия (БГ 7.5).

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> ...ставить бога в зависимость от мирских механизмов (и механизма мирского мышления) - это "карма-мимамса" - одна из ложных философий. он в любом случае все будет знать...


согласен с вами, Прабху. конечно, "заранее" относится к этому миру, и понятен обусловленным душам.
мне кажется, что душа желает не исходя из происходящего с ней... есть желание пройти этот жизненный путь вцелом, пережить его.



> когда мы выбираем Кришну, это уже выбор другого порядка. прабхупада нигде не говорил, что наш выбор иллюзорен.


иллюзорен в том смысле, что мы считаем себя причиной своего выбора. как битва на курукшетре была предрешена, так и наш выбор был предрешен.



> ...иначе получается, что нет разницы между ответственным человеком (делающим правильный выбор) и безответственным, делающим ложный выбор...


с точки зрения Кришны, разница между дживами, думаю, минимальна. с точки зрения необусловленной души, также разница минимальна. с точки зрения обусловленной души, размышляющей в материалистических категориях - конечно, большая разница между разными людьми.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> иллюзорен в том смысле, что мы считаем себя причиной своего выбора. как битва на курукшетре была предрешена, так и наш выбор был предрешен.


Исход битвы был предрешен, независимо от участия Арджуны. Но решение принять участие в битве все-таки принял сам Арджуна, после того, как Кришна рассказал ему Гиту. Конечно, Кришна говорит, что Арджуна будет сражаться в любом случае, повинуясь собственной природе, но результат уже будет иной. Если Арджуна сражается, побуждаемый своей кармой, он создает новую карму. А если он сражается, добровольно приняв волю Кришны, то реакций не будет. И в этом как раз и состоит выбор дживы даже при внешней предопределенности событий. Его участие там было очевидно, но мотив участия - это выбор души и потому последствия разные.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> ...Если Арджуна сражается, побуждаемый своей кармой, он создает новую карму. А если он сражается, добровольно приняв волю Кришны, то реакций не будет. И в этом как раз и состоит выбор дживы даже при внешней предопределенности событий. Его участие там было очевидно, но мотив участия - это выбор души и потому последствия разные.


мне кажется, что реализованная под воздействием Гун карма дживы, тоже является звеном в жизненном Пути дживы. Освобожденная джива не страдает, она наблюдает. Предложение Кришны действовать свободно - это предложение Арджуне действовать обусловленно (быть в самом действии), или наблюдать действие Гун (осознать себя, видеть дальнейшие события в связи с Провидением Кришны).

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> мне кажется, что реализованная под воздействием Гун карма дживы, тоже является звеном в жизненном Пути дживы. Освобожденная джива не страдает, она наблюдает. Предложение Кришны действовать свободно - это предложение Арджуне действовать обусловленно (быть в самом действии), или наблюдать действие Гун (осознать себя, видеть дальнейшие события в связи с Провидением Кришны).


Не усложняйте простых вещей, несмотря на то, что вам что-то "кажется". Кришна предельно ясно изложил свои мысли в Гите, а коментарии Прабхупады разъясняют все нюансы. Я считаю тему исчерпанной. Больше мне добавить нечего.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Не усложняйте простых вещей, несмотря на то, что вам что-то "кажется". Кришна предельно ясно изложил свои мысли в Гите, а коментарии Прабхупады разъясняют все нюансы. Я считаю тему исчерпанной. Больше мне добавить нечего.


 Спасибо Вам за ответы. Примите мои поклоны.

----------

